# open-mouth breathing?



## pavan1983 (Aug 13, 2011)

our cockatiel died today. she was very healthy and fine this morning. then all of a sudden, while she was inside the house on a chair, she flew down, and started open-mouth breathing. she was very weak. we put her back inside her cage and she could barely sit up. her wings started to collapse and we took her out and she died in our hands. this all happened within 10-15 mins. what happened???

we had her 9 years and she must have been about 12-13 years old. we are deeply saddened and shocked. just want to know WHY? she showed no signs in the morning. she was her joyful playful self, talking and everything.


----------

